# Unmarried partner visa processing time?



## Paulsaway (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, my name is Paul. My girlfriend and I applied for our unmarried partnership visa at the end of august last year (2012). We have lived together for 3 years and have all the evidence to support it. In November my girlfriend was asked to provide her biometrics which she did in November. It is now January and we still have not heard from the UKBA?
Does anyone have information as to how long we might have to wait?
She is South Korean and was on a student visa.
Its been so long that we actually plan to get married now (no need for the bloody visa!) but we wish to have a ceremony in Seoul in April. If the visa and passports are not returned soon I think we may have to withdraw our application just to get our passports back!

Please, any information or advice would be very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Paulsaway said:


> Hi, my name is Paul. My girlfriend and I applied for our unmarried partnership visa at the end of august last year (2012). We have lived together for 3 years and have all the evidence to support it. In November my girlfriend was asked to provide her biometrics which she did in November. It is now January and we still have not heard from the UKBA?
> Does anyone have information as to how long we might have to wait?
> She is South Korean and was on a student visa.
> Its been so long that we actually plan to get married now (no need for the bloody visa!) but we wish to have a ceremony in Seoul in April. If the visa and passports are not returned soon I think we may have to withdraw our application just to get our passports back!


I'm afraid you are in for a long wait. Current processing time is 8-9 months (from biometrics). People are just getting processed who had their biometrics way back in April or May. Pity you didn't go for same-day premium service.


----------



## Paulsaway (Jan 4, 2013)

What! 9 months! our wedding is booked for april 7th! 
So if we ask to have our passports back how long might it take?
And then after the wedding I guess we would have to apply for a spouse visa? Could my girlfriend apply on her return from our trip? I guess she would only be able to return on a holiday visa?
Are there any other options?

Thank you so much for your help.

Wow thats bad news


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Paulsaway said:


> What! 9 months! our wedding is booked for april 7th!
> So if we ask to have our passports back how long might it take?


Usually within 2 weeks.



> And then after the wedding I guess we would have to apply for a spouse visa? Could my girlfriend apply on her return from our trip? I guess she would only be able to return on a holiday visa?
> Are there any other options?


She will have to apply for her spouse visa in Korea. She can come as a visitor, but she will then have to go home to apply for settlement visa. If she is going to do that, she needs evidence that she won't overstay as visitor and will return to Korea to apply for her visa, such as return ticket, ties in Korea and sufficient finance not to be tempted to work illegally.


----------



## Paulsaway (Jan 4, 2013)

Would it be possible to return the passports and make a new premium application before april?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Paulsaway said:


> Would it be possible to return the passports and make a new premium application before april?


Yes, if you like. But make sure you can secure an appointment before asking for passport back.


----------



## Paulsaway (Jan 4, 2013)

What about a fiance visa. Would that be quicker?


----------



## Paulsaway (Jan 4, 2013)

Also, how long from the return of the passports would my girlfriend have to leave the country? During this period would we be able to get married in the uk?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If her student has already expired, she will have to leave the country more or less straightaway (say within 2 weeks of getting passport back) so won't be able to apply for another leave through PEO. So applying for spouse visa in Korea following your marriage seems the best way.


----------



## Paulsaway (Jan 4, 2013)

Could we not get married here in uk during the 2 weeks before she has to leave?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Paulsaway said:


> Could we not get married here in uk during the 2 weeks before she has to leave?


To marry while on an expired visa is against immigration rules, so not recommended.


----------



## Paulsaway (Jan 4, 2013)

And if we got married in korea how long would it take before she could return to the uk?


----------

